# I'm rated lower as a rider than a driver lol



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

4.73 as a rider and 4.83 as a driver. It's funny because I always tip at the end of the ride. Figured that would give me instant 5 stars. I know ratings mean nothing but it did give me a chuckle.

Anyone else ride as well and have a lower rider rating than their driver rating?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Some of your drivers are probably dissatisfied with the amount you are tipping.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jayman said:


> 4.73 as a rider and 4.83 as a driver. It's funny because I always tip at the end of the ride. Figured that would give me instant 5 stars. I know ratings mean nothing but it did give me a chuckle.
> 
> Anyone else ride as well and have a lower rider rating than their driver rating?


no but i always take 4 mins to come out, sit in the car and then tell them I forgot something and go back in the house for another 5 mins and then ask for chickfila stop

seriously though the process to find your own rating as a rider is brutal, probably done on purpose, which might be good or bad.

probably explains why over half the riders don't bother rating drivers, since most don't know their own rating.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Some of your drivers are probably dissatisfied with the amount you are tipping.


maybe i am just a cheap uber prostitute but i would be happy if someone gave me $1 on a $5-6 ride. i would give them 5 stars even if they took 4.59 minutes to come out.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I never tip and my pax rating is 4.89. Always arrive on time. Put on a honest face. Talk when they talk...Works wonders.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Some of your drivers are probably dissatisfied with the amount you are tipping.


If that's the case, screw em. A tip is a tip. Not all tips are big but each kind should bring some kind of pleasure to the driver.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Ratings can be strange!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gotta put a sign up. 

5 stars: driver picked you up and dropped you PASS
4 star: driver picked you up and DIDN'T drop you off FAIL
3-1 stars: driver needs to be fired.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> seriously though the process to find your own rating as a rider is brutal, probably done on purpose, which might be good or bad.
> 
> probably explains why over half the riders don't bother rating drivers, since most don't know their own rating.
> .


Makes sense for Uber to hide or misstate the information on the ratings for passengers.

Passengers don't want to see their ratings are mediocre or worse

I'm sure that a lot of businesses rate their customers, but they usually keep those ratings confidential from the customers. If you need a ride and you see immediately that Uber thinks you are a fair to crappy customer (a "2" or "3" on the 5 point scale), they are going to be less likely to use the app than if you see that you are a "5" in Uber's view.

It might be smarter for Uber just to fudge the numbers for passenger ratings, so every customer thinks they are special.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Gotta put a sign up.
> 
> 5 stars: driver picked you up and dropped you PASS
> 4 star: driver picked you up and DIDN'T drop you off FAIL
> 3-1 stars: driver needs to be fired.


I have read in other areas where drivers have put signs in their car like this, with a brief explanation, I kind of like it, but would like to put it on a tablet screen saver scrolling with other messages.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Makes sense for Uber to hide or misstate the information on the ratings for passengers.
> 
> Passengers don't want to see their ratings are mediocre or worse
> 
> ...


I also think deep down, Uber doesn't really want to deactivate drivers because of rating, since they have been spending so much money on advertising recruiting. They must be approaching the ceiling with new drivers and it must be slowing down now. They already have enough people probably leaving Uber for good everyday. Plus if Ubers real business is data mining, it would be a bigger value to leave cars on the road than taking them off.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Who cares about the stars! Im like 230 pounds with a gote and woman seem like they give bad rateings if your not their type. Its all based apon labeling.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It might be smarter for Uber just to fudge the numbers for passenger ratings, so every customer thinks they are special.


I think they kind of do by just hiding rider ratings. The sad part is drivers think rating PAX 1 star for example, not coming out fast enough or not tipping is helping, but 80%(not sure exactly but I estimate) have no idea what their rating is, or that this system exists. So the PAX just assumes they are doing nothing wrong, and the customer is always right. And the theory that these PAX will simply not get rides because their rating is low is untrue, as they may not get an experienced driver who may not pick up a low rating, However there are Uber trees everywhere growing ripe new drivers all the time who will pick up anyone and everyone fearing a low acceptance rate (below 90%) will get them fired. So unless there is no X cars for over 30 mins around him, the PAX will always find a ride.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have passed on low rated 3x surge passengers at bar close. Also passed on the same low rated passenger multiple times even with other closer drivers visible on the map. I'm more likely to accept a high rated passenger from further away


----------

